# Single pin sight



## MFL (Apr 6, 2019)

Ordered a Mathews Triax which should be in this week. Bow shop is pushing a $300+ single pin sight on me (donâ€™t remember the name) Been looking at the trophy ridge alpha react 1. what single pin sights are you guys using?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MFL (Apr 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Buy used. Spott hogg is the only one ive personally shot and it was a well built sight. Most seem to recommend them or MBG, CBE, or HHA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I use a spott hogg fast eddie double pin. it is a single pin with a second dot on the pin itself. on the yardage dial, it has a double pointer for distance. on mine for example when I have it set on 20 yds, the second pin is 31 yards.


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't shot that model, but I have shot one of their 5 pin react sights and it now resides in my junk drawer. Loose, clunky, and pretty heavy. I shoot an Axcel accutouch HD slider single pin (has the adjustable yardage stops). Solid, quiet, easy to set up, and extremely well made. If you're set on a single pin sight you won't be disappointed, and it won't embarrass your Mathews like that Trophy Ridge "brick" will. Spott Hogg is good too, I don't shoot them, but just look at what Cam Haynes is doing with one. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Fish64 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Bow Sight*

I shoot a Mathews Reezen with a HHA Single Pin and really like it. Been shooting the same set up now for many years. Neither has ever failed me. I don't see very well so the single pin system works the best for me and with the HHA pin being large and lit if I want it to, it works well. Good Luck


----------

